# Bought Royal Canin 32 Today, Please Tell me I made the right choice



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay....after all the debates on the boards about which dog/puppy foods were best...I took a shot in the dark.
I was hearing alot about Blue Buffalo, Wellness and Royal Canin. I knew our Petco carried these three so I spent about a half an hour in there today trying to choose. Ugh!!!
I walked away with Royal Canin 32 for large breed puppies (white and royal blue bag).
I think I chose that one because it said it had vitamin C and E to boost immune system. And Timber needs alot of boosting! 
However, Im home and Im reading the bag and notice the dosage scale on the bag but its only showing adult dog weights. Am I overworked? Overtired? Too stressed, or what? Am I reading something wrong???? Help!!!

I could also use some suggestions about weaning him onto the new food. He is currently eating (vet rec after tummy troubles) brown rice and cooked chicken. Tonight I fed him his dinner with 1/4 cup of Royal Canin.
How much should I give him on a daily basis and how much should he end up eating once he is weaned onto it fully?
He is three months old.
Thanks All!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Royal Canin 32 is for pups 5 months to 15 months old. If you want to feed Royal Canin you should purchase the Maxi babydog large breed formula 30 for pups weening to 5 months.

I started out feeding the Maxi babydog 30 when I got my pup because I thought it was a good brand. After researching foods though I tried Wellness and then went grain free and have been feeding Orijen ever since.

here is a review/ingredient list for the maxi 30 Dog Food Reviews - Royal Canin Maxi Breed Baby Dog 30 - Powered by ReviewPost (note it receives 2 out of 6 stars)

here is a review for blue buffalo LBP Dog Food Reviews - Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice for Large Breed Puppies - Powered by ReviewPost (note it receives 4 out of 6 stars)

Around here Blue Buffalo is also a cheaper food than Royal Canin

here is a review for Wellness SuperMix5 LBP Dog Food Reviews - Wellness Super5mix Large breed puppy - Powered by ReviewPost (note it receives 5 out of 6 stars..6 stars are all grain free foods)


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay....took the royal canin back and got wellness super 5. I feel MUCH better about that decision! Now lets hope Timber does well on it!


----------



## Capone (Jul 14, 2010)

I give my 9 month Royal Canin German Shepherd Adult and he loves it. I started with large breed max Royal Canin and thought it caused him to itch a lot. I saw the puppy max had gluten -


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

You'll find that a lot of people here of the opinion that Royal Canin is just over priced junk food. When you look at the ingredients, the chicken is not the main ingredient. This explains why from another post: 



> The first ingredient in this dog food lists *chicken*. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost… reducing the meat content to just 20% of its original weight.
> To reflect its lighter mass, this item should more accurately occupy a lower position on the list.


So you are left with grains as the next 4 out of 5 ingredients and no real meat content until much further down the list. Check out the Diet & Nutrition forum and you will learn a lot about how to read dog food labels and what is appropriate for dogs to be eating.

*Royal Canin German Shepherd Ingredients*
Chicken, brown rice, oatmeal, chicken fat, barley, rice, natural chicken flavor, pork meal, soy protein isolate, sodium silico aluminate, wheat gluten meal, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), powdered cellulose, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), soya oil, potassium chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, dried egg product, sodium tripolyphosphate, DL-methionine, L-tyrosine, taurine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), vitamins (DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals (zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), tea (green tea extract), chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols and citric acid.


----------



## Ausdembruch gsd (May 29, 2010)

Hi.We switched our 13 wk pup from RC to Wellness Super 5 LB. The breeder was feeding RC so I went to Pet Smart, read the RC ingriedents and just couldn't. Our pup was a little loose during the 10 day transition. All our dogs are on Wellness products, both Cores, Ninety Five cans and Super 5. While not grain free I like the Super 5 balance and the pup is doing great. There is a difference between Super 5's puppy foods so be sure to get LB. Orijen is a bunch more money and not close by or I would have gone with their LB pup. Now, all dogs also get NU Vet...we quit it for a while but coats are nicer soft, shinney with Nu Vet.


----------

